# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگه برگردی عقب چه کارایی رو انجام نمیدی؟

## nazanin0_0

سلام دوستان این رو نوشتم که بتونم از تجربیاتتون استفاده کنم و همچنین بقیه هم استفاده کنن به عنوان کسی که هیچ وقتی برای خطا کردن نداره خواستم تجربیاتتون رو که باعث شد قبول نشین یا وقتتون تلف بشه رو اینجا بگید (هرچند خودم دوازدهمم ولی من برگردم عقب از مشاور استفاده نمیکنم ) :Yahoo (11):

----------


## 1401

فروم کنکور نمیومدم از الان به بعدم دیگه نمیام و
یاد میگرفتم که با هر بی سر و پایی کل کل نکنم و  خودمو در حد شعور طرف مقابلم پایین نیارم تا بهش چیزی یاد بدم و بفهمم که رشته دانشگاهی شخصیت و شعور نمیاره و چه بسا وقتی یه آدم عقده ای به موفقیتی برسه عقده ای ترم بشه

----------


## Nine

راه دیگران رو نمیرفتم راه خودمو میرفتم

----------


## Mina_medicine

*از یک مهر مشاور میگرفتم
با گفتن اینکه وای تو تغییر نظامی هستی وای خسته ای وای فلان اعتماد بنفس خودمو نابود نمیکردم ...
نمیرفتم شیراز
کلا تاپیکت یهو منو پرت کرد به مهرماه ...
خیلی کارارو نباید میکردم
حجم اشتباهاتم نسبت به کارای درستم 80 به 20 هست.
الان فقط سعی میکنم بهشون فکر نکنم
وگرنه نمیشه برگشت به عقب
مشاور رو حتما برو بنظر من : )*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*گ.وه خوری بقیه رو نمیکردم (تو هر زمینه ای) سرم به کار خودم بود
نصف دعواهایی که شد سر همین یه جمله بالاست..
کلا سیم تلفن وای فای رو قیچی میکردم + هر چی سیم کارت بود میشکستم + اینجا هم عضو نمیشدم
نصف از شنبه شروع میکنما بخاطر جمله بالا تبدیل شد به از الان شروع کنم میشه؟
کاری به این که بقیه چی میگن نداشتم کار خودمو میکردم 
اشتباه بود به ضرر خودم تموم میشد درستم بود نفعش به هیچ کس جز خودم نمی رسید.
زندگی رو سخت نمیگرفتم** قرار نیست 48 سالگی واستون مهم باشه 46 سالتونه یا 48؟ قراره درست از این تایمی که داشتید استفاده کرده باشید و راضی باشید از خودتون.
مسیری که میرفتمو ده بار عوض نمیکردم** 
نهایت یکی دو بار اونم نه بخاطر بادی که مردم باهاش صحبت میکنن بلکه بخاطر صلاح دید خودم
هیچ موقع به این فکر نمیکردم تهش قراره چی بشه
تهش چه خوب چه بد باید الانو بچسبی نه آینده ای که چیزی توش مشخص نیست.
مسیرمو واسه هیچ کس رو نمیکردم جز خودم
مردم عادت دارن بهترین مسیرم که بری سر راهت چرت ببافن و منصرفت کنن 
اول راه رفتن یاد میگرفتم بعد پرواز کردن
سخته بدون داشتن دست و پا تصمیم بگیری فرود بیای
تلاشمو در هر صورت میکردم چه شرایط بد چه شرایط خوب
هیچ موقع اون روزی که همه چیز اوکی باشه نمیاد..
همه رو برده خودم نمیدونستم 
سعی میکردم اول بردگی بیاموزم بعد نقش سلطان و ارباب بگیرم
اشتباهات خودمو گردن هیچ بشری جز خودم نمینداختم 
افسوس گذشته ای که دیگه رفته رو نمیخوردم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *گ.وه خوری بقیه رو نمیکردم (تو هر زمینه ای) سرم به کار خودم بود
> نصف دعواهایی که شد سر همین یه جمله بالاست..
> کلا سیم تلفن وای فای رو قیچی میکردم + هر چی سیم کارت بود میشکستم + اینجا هم عضو نمیشدم
> نصف از شنبه شروع میکنما بخاطر جمله بالا تبدیل شد به از الان شروع کنم میشه؟
> کاری به این که بقیه چی میگن نداشتم کار خودمو میکردم 
> اشتباه بود به ضرر خودم تموم میشد درستم بود نفعش به هیچ کس جز خودم نمی رسید.
> زندگی رو سخت نمیگرفتم قرار نیست 48 سالگی واستون مهم باشه 46 سالتونه یا 48؟ قراره درست از این تایمی که داشتید استفاده کرده باشید و راضی باشید از خودتون.
> مسیری که میرفتمو ده بار عوض نمیکردم** نهایت یکی دو بار اونم نه بخاطر بادی که مردم باهاش صحبت میکنن بلکه بخاطر صلاح دید خودم
> هیچ موقع به این فکر نمیکردم تهش قراره چی بشه
> ...


*لعنتی چطور هم درانتظار تایید ایمیلی هم کاربر مخفی هم میتونی پست بذاری *  :Yahoo (22): *


ر.ا = والا خودم نمیگم  .... ولی یه مطلب مشابه این مورد چندوقت پیش خوندم رو قرار میدم:  یک بازگشت – امیرمحمد قربانی*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Infinite_Delusion


لعنتی چطور هم درانتظار تایید ایمیلی هم کاربر مخفی هم میتونی پست بذاری  


ر.ا = والا خودم نمیگم  .... ولی یه مطلب مشابه این مورد چندوقت پیش خوندم رو قرار میدم:  یک بازگشت – امیرمحمد قربانی


خودمم نمیدونم ولی حس خوبیه امیدوارم تجربش کنی
پ.ن= یه سری تاپیکا ارزش حس کردن چنین حسی رو دارن چون تعداد بیشتری ممکنه راهشون با خوندن چیزی که تایپ کردم مقصد بگیره یه عده هم خب خودشون میفهمن مخاطب بودن و پستشونو چند دقیقه بعد ادیت میزنن (خلاصه جو خوبی درست نمیشه وقتی یه آدم به هر روشی که بکار بگیری بازم دست بردار نباشه ولی برایند حرفام خیلی بدرد بخوره اگه نبود همین پستم نمیزاشتم)*

----------


## plankton

سعی میکردم سمت خیلی از کارا نرم و وقتمو تلف نکنم مخصوصا این مجازی لنتی��������������  ����

----------


## Assi

از هیچ کس کوچک ترین انتظاری  نداشتم
در انتخاب دوست دقت می‌کردم
در انتخاب دوست دقت می‌کردم
در انتخاب دوست دقت می‌کردم
و تمام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## miss_shadow

در زمینه کنکور اگه میشد برگردم عقب هرچند سال که میشد در صف کنکور میموندم و به اجبار نمیرفتم رشته ای که دوست ندارم -به یسری ادمای دوست نما هیچ وقت نزدیک نمیشدم-برای اخرین بار به کسی که از دستش دادم میگفتم دوسش دارم(یه خانم :Yahoo (2): )

----------


## Arezou9520

چراغ خاموش جلو میرفتم! با قلم چی هماهنگ میشدم اسمم عوض کنه...


مثل قبل فقط وفقط به فکر خودم و عزیزانم باشم؛حرف؛طرز توهم :Yahoo (117): ،هست و نیست!دوست،فامیل...برام بی اهمیت باشه.


من فرد حساسی هستم,سعی کنم مثل قبل کمتر در جمع باشم تا کمتر فرصت بدم اذیتم کنند.


مثل قبل همیشه آرامشم رو به روابط خانوادگی...ترجیح بدم!بذار ادبم،زیرسوال بره ولی به هدفم برررررسم.


سعی کنم مثل قبل رضایت  :Yahoo (90): مادرم :Yahoo (90):  بدست بیارم!
واقعا برای موفقیت در هر زمینه شاه کلید هست؛خود خداهم در حدیث قدسی خیلی عالی توضیح داده.


به خدا اطمینان داشته باشم؛خواستم بهش بگم ازش بخوام دستم بگیره و کنارم باشه...بهم قدرت تلاش و لیاقت رسیدن بده.

----------


## 1401

> *
> خودمم نمیدونم ولی حس خوبیه امیدوارم تجربش کنی
> پ.ن= یه سری تاپیکا ارزش حس کردن چنین حسی رو دارن چون تعداد بیشتری ممکنه راهشون با خوندن چیزی که تایپ کردم مقصد بگیره یه عده هم خب خودشون میفهمن مخاطب بودن و پستشونو چند دقیقه بعد ادیت میزنن (خلاصه جو خوبی درست نمیشه وقتی یه آدم به هر روشی که بکار بگیری بازم دست بردار نباشه ولی برایند حرفام خیلی بدرد بخوره اگه نبود همین پستم نمیزاشتم)*


وقتی جهل در برابر منطق کم میاره مشت ها گره کرده میشه و زبان ها به توهین باز میشه . خوشحالم از اینکه در تمام این مدت به کسی توهین نکردم خوشحالم از اینکه هیچ وقت توهم اینو نداشتم که حرفای من کسی رو به مقصد خواهد رساند خوشحالم از اینکه انقدر به حرفام اعتقاد داشتم که هر جا حرفی زدم روی حرفم ایستادم حتی به قیمت فحش خوردن و مسئوولیتش هم پذیرفتم نه اینکه بقیه رو موش آزمایشگاهی مشاوره هام کنم اونوقت زیر حرفام بزرگ تابلو بزنم من مشاور نیستم که نکنه مجبور بشم مسوولیت حرفامو به عهده بگیرم چون خیلیا به خودشون این مجوزو میدن که کیلو کیلو بخورن فقط به خاطر اینکه احساس میکنن از دیگران برترن بعد تا مورد سوال قرار میگیرن میگن کی به تو مجوز داد بخوری حالا من دیگه رفتم همش باشه واسه شما بخور نوش جان

----------


## mlt

من که اصلا برنمیگردم عقب چون فقط گ.و.ه مفت میخورم و دوباره پروسه اشتباهی که طی کردم از اول شروع میکنم
امسال هرچی شد میرم شاید اون چیزی که دنبالشم جلوتر باشه عمرمو پشت کنکور لعنتی تلف نمیکنم (الان نگید نتونست پزشکی بیاره حرف مفت میزنه باور کنید کلا خوشم از رشته های علوم پزشکی نمیاد یه رشته ای دوست دارم و اینکه خوشم میاد بهترین دانشگاه اون رشته قبول شم که قطعا نمیشه پس برا ارشد تلاش میکنم.کارشناسیشو یه دانشگاه پایین تر میخونم)

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1401


وقتی جهل در برابر منطق کم میاره مشت ها گره کرده میشه و زبان ها به توهین باز میشه . خوشحالم از اینکه در تمام این مدت به کسی توهین نکردم خوشحالم از اینکه هیچ وقت توهم اینو نداشتم که حرفای من کسی رو به مقصد خواهد رساند خوشحالم از اینکه انقدر به حرفام اعتقاد داشتم که هر جا حرفی زدم روی حرفم ایستادم حتی به قیمت فحش خوردن و مسئوولیتش هم پذیرفتم نه اینکه بقیه رو موش آزمایشگاهی مشاوره هام کنم اونوقت زیر حرفام بزرگ تابلو بزنم من مشاور نیستم که نکنه مجبور بشم مسوولیت حرفامو به عهده بگیرم چون خیلیا به خودشون این مجوزو میدن که کیلو کیلو بخورن فقط به خاطر اینکه احساس میکنن از دیگران برترن بعد تا مورد سوال قرار میگیرن میگن کی به تو مجوز داد بخوری حالا من دیگه رفتم همش باشه واسه شما بخور نوش جان


اوه چه حماسی ! از کل پستایی که گذاشتی چندتاش توهین مستقیم و غیر مستقیم به اعضای اینجا نبوده؟ دقت کن گفتم نبوده؟ فک کنم یکی دو تا .. آها یادم نبود بی سر و پا نامیدن بقیه و یابو و ... اینا بی احترامی نیست. وقت کردی یه سر به خودت بزن خیلی وقته خوردن از بقیه عادتت شده دیگه نمیرسی حرفا و گفته های خودتو بررسی کنی ببینی چه چرندیاتی تایپ کردی اینجا و گاها از بس حرفت چرند بوده از ترس این که بیشتر از این منفی نخوری مثل بچه های سه چهار ساله زودی پست تو پاک کردی بعد مدعی میشی رو حرفات میمونی؟ جدا که خیلی ناچیزی..حیف وقتی که صرف بحث با تو بشه. همونجام داخل اون تاپیک برنامه وقتی جوابتو دادم پشیمون بودم وقتی دهنت بسته شد و رفتی میدونستم فایده نداره بحث کردن با امثال شما. من مشاور نیستم چون امثال تو اولین ادمایی هستین که انگای مختلف میچسبونه به کسی که صرفا نظر و پیشنهادشو مینویسه. من انقدر شرف دارم که صرفا پیشنهاد بدم و نخوام نظرمو بعنوان یه مشاور به کسی تحمیل کنم ولی تو اندازه یک صدم من جرات اینو نداری که کسای که باهات مخالفن رو نخوای بکوبی شون و بگی اینان مفت خور خانواده هاشونن!! تو انقدر پست و حقیری که به خودت این اجازه رو میدی در مورد دیگران و زندگی شون چرند ببافی تا هم کم میاری میخوای بری !! حرفای متعفنتو قی میکنی اینجا و از گندی که زدی فراری میشی!*

----------


## 1401

> *اوه چه حماسی ! از کل پستایی که گذاشتی چندتاش توهین مستقیم و غیر مستقیم به اعضای اینجا نبوده؟ دقت کن گفتم نبوده؟ فک کنم یکی دو تا .. آها یادم نبود بی سر و پا نامیدن بقیه و یابو و ... اینا بی احترامی نیست. وقت کردی یه سر به خودت بزن خیلی وقته خوردن از بقیه عادتت شده دیگه نمیرسی حرفا و گفته های خودتو بررسی کنی ببینی چه چرندیاتی تایپ کردی اینجا و گاها از بس حرفت چرند بوده از ترس این که بیشتر از این منفی نخوری مثل بچه های سه چهار ساله زودی پست تو پاک کردی بعد مدعی میشی رو حرفات میمونی؟ جدا که خیلی ناچیزی..حیف وقتی که صرف بحث با تو بشه. همونجام داخل اون تاپیک برنامه وقتی جوابتو دادم پشیمون بودم وقتی دهنت بسته شد و رفتی میدونستم فایده نداره بحث کردن با امثال شما. من مشاور نیستم چون امثال تو اولین ادمایی هستین که انگای مختلف میچسبونه به کسی که صرفا نظر و پیشنهادشو مینویسه. من انقدر شرف دارم که صرفا پیشنهاد بدم و نخوام نظرمو بعنوان یه مشاور به کسی تحمیل کنم ولی تو اندازه یک صدم من جرات اینو نداری که کسای که باهات مخالفن رو نخوای بکوبی شون و بگی اینان مفت خور خانواده هاشونن!! تو انقدر پست و حقیری که به خودت این اجازه رو میدی در مورد دیگران و زندگی شون چرند ببافی تا هم کم میاری میخوای بری !! حرفای متعفنتو قی میکنی اینجا و از گندی که زدی فراری میشی!*


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 1401

> *اوه چه حماسی ! از کل پستایی که گذاشتی چندتاش توهین مستقیم و غیر مستقیم به اعضای اینجا نبوده؟ دقت کن گفتم نبوده؟ فک کنم یکی دو تا .. آها یادم نبود بی سر و پا نامیدن بقیه و یابو و ... اینا بی احترامی نیست. وقت کردی یه سر به خودت بزن خیلی وقته خوردن از بقیه عادتت شده دیگه نمیرسی حرفا و گفته های خودتو بررسی کنی ببینی چه چرندیاتی تایپ کردی اینجا و گاها از بس حرفت چرند بوده از ترس این که بیشتر از این منفی نخوری مثل بچه های سه چهار ساله زودی پست تو پاک کردی بعد مدعی میشی رو حرفات میمونی؟ جدا که خیلی ناچیزی..حیف وقتی که صرف بحث با تو بشه. همونجام داخل اون تاپیک برنامه وقتی جوابتو دادم پشیمون بودم وقتی دهنت بسته شد و رفتی میدونستم فایده نداره بحث کردن با امثال شما. من مشاور نیستم چون امثال تو اولین ادمایی هستین که انگای مختلف میچسبونه به کسی که صرفا نظر و پیشنهادشو مینویسه. من انقدر شرف دارم که صرفا پیشنهاد بدم و نخوام نظرمو بعنوان یه مشاور به کسی تحمیل کنم ولی تو اندازه یک صدم من جرات اینو نداری که کسای که باهات مخالفن رو نخوای بکوبی شون و بگی اینان مفت خور خانواده هاشونن!! تو انقدر پست و حقیری که به خودت این اجازه رو میدی در مورد دیگران و زندگی شون چرند ببافی تا هم کم میاری میخوای بری !! حرفای متعفنتو قی میکنی اینجا و از گندی که زدی فراری میشی!*


تو که میگی کامل بگو بگو که بی سرو پارو به رفیقت دادم که زیر پستت لایک گذاشت و منو حواله به چپش کرد منم نگفتم به کسی که فحش بده فحش نمیدم تازه بدترشم دادم بی سرو پا که چیزی نیست اما وقتی منم مثل تو اومدمصرفا نظر دادم و تو که الان احساس خطر کردی داری فحش میدی تو تاپیک برنامه ریزیم پشیمون نشدی از اینکه جوابم و دادی اتفاقا از همون موقع یعنی فقط از اینکه یه انتقاد از برنامت کردم گیر دادی به من و زیر تمام پستام پست مخالف گذاشتی تو هر تاپیکی  که رفتم اومدی اگه به من مربوط نبود تو تاپیکی نظر بذارم پس به توام مربوط نبود بیای زیرش نظر بدی بعد رفقاتم بیان تاییدت کنن و فحش بدن در رابطه با مفت خوری هم از نظر روانشناسی خواستی با احساسات اعضا بازی کنی و بکشیشون طرف خودت  اما از اونجای که روانشناسی نخوندی پس به همین علتم اصلا تخصص و علم مشاوره رو نداری نتونستی خوب با احساساتشون بازی کنی چون من این حرف و به اون بچه های کنکوری نزدم به اونایی زدم که شغلشون کنکور دادن و دارن از کنکوریا استفاده میکنن وگرنه کنکوری الان داره زحمت میکشه و درس میخونه نونش حلال تر از من و تو و خوابیدنشم مثل عبادت میمونه  منم اگر به کسی فحش داده بودم و مقصر بودم تا الان اخراج شده بودم الانم دارم میرم تا با خیال راحت تمریناتت رو رو چند سری کنکوری انجام بدی تا یکی دو سال دیگه به درآمد بیوفتی برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم  ایشالله کاربر برترم میشی خیلی حرص نخور چون قبل ازتو خیلی بی سوادترم بودن که نه تنها پزشکی قبول نشده بودن بلکه  رشتشم نجربی نبود اونم با قصد و نیت کاملا خیر و رایگان صرفا به عشق فروم اومد شروع کرد به مشاوره دادن الان هم سایت داره هم تلگرام هم تو پاسداران دفترداره کلیم در آمد داره اصولا کنکوری جماعت تو سال کنکور به هر ریسمان پوسیده ای  برای نجات چنگ میندازه چه برسه اسم رایگانم روش باشه  پس خیالت راحت برو کارتو بکن منم دیگه کاری با فروم ندارم موفق باشی

----------


## DrDark13

1 هرگز انجمن نمیومدم...
2 هرگز یوتیوب نصب نمیکردم (البته خدارو شکر چهار ماهه نه اینستا دارم نه یوتیوب اینقدرررر سرم سبک شده که نگو  اخه به منو تو چه پویان مختاری با ریحانه پارسا رل زده.....)
3 اهمال کاریم رو سعی میکردم خیلی کمتر کنم (البته این نیاز به درمان اساسی داره به حرف نیست ممکنه هزار بار هم برگردی عقب باز از قبل بدتر باشیدر نتیجه زیاد حرصشو نمیخورم)
4 غرورم رو کم میکردم و از پایه خیلی جددددی تر میخوندم (بین خودمون بمونه دهم که بودم میگفتم حاجی من اگه از الان بخونم که تک رقمی میارم اونوقت کی حوصله مصاحبه با سنجش رو داره یا کی حال داره بیاد شبکه خبر مصاحبه کنه... خراب هم خودتونید) 
5  با پدر مادرم مهربانانه تر رفتار میکردم  به ابلفضل که فقط این دونفر تو دنیا تو براشون اهمیت داری....

----------


## scorpion2020

الان از خودم حدود 70 درصد راضیم ولی اگه اینا که میگم نبود شاید 90 به بالا بود
1.فوتبال نمیدیدم(فیلم وتلویزیونو کامل ترک کردم ولی اینو نتونستم)
2.تو کانون شرکت نمیکردم ( ری** توش)
3.نمی اومدم فروم
4. برای دینی اینقدر علاف اومدن سفیر خرد نمیشدم و زودتر همین میکرو رو میگرفتم!!!
5.کلاس ادبیات تاملند شرکت نمیکردم (عبدالمحمدی *******) و از اول با شاهین زاد جلو میومدم
6.فیزیک رو زودتر تموم میکردم وزودتر فار والگو12 رو میگرفتم
7.فیزیک نیمسال اول یازدهمو میخوندم
8.به عمومی ها بیشتر بها میدادم که زودتر تموم بشن و مرورهام بیشتر بشه هر چند الانم خوبه 
9.......

----------


## _Joseph_

*اولا:* هیچوقت به عقب نمیتوانم برگردم و اگر هم میتوانستم برنمیگشتم (اگر میتوانستید به عقب برگردید در همون گذشته باقی میموندید و از اینده هراس داشتید شک نکنید بازگشت به عقب یک فرضیه ترسناکه)

*دوما:* هر آنچه که کردم و بودم و .... رو دوست دارم و مطمئنم اگر به عقب برمیگشتم همین راه رو میرفتم قطعا چون همین ها برایم اموخته اند که چه چیزی رو کم کاری کرده ام و چه چیزی را نه همین که شما میگویید فلان کار را میکردیم و ... نشون دهنده ی اینه که شما چیزی آموخته اید

----------


## darling

خیلی خیلی خیلی زیاد کارایی انجام دادم که پشیمونم ازش مخصوصا برای امسال ولی هر چی فکر میکنم با خودم همچین اشتباهاتی رو انجام نمیدادم راه درستو پیدا نمیکردم شاید این اشتباهات باعث بشه یه سال از بهترین سالای زندگیمو براش بدم ولی میدونم همشون لازم بود برام و فقط خودم میدونم خیلیاشون چه تجربه ای برام شد و دیدگاهمو عوض کرد 

یه سری کارا هم هستن که لذتش فقط برای همون دوران و سنه شاید بعدا پشیمون باشی ولی ارزششو داره :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 1401


تو که میگی کامل بگو بگو که بی سرو پارو به رفیقت دادم که زیر پستت لایک گذاشت و منو حواله به چپش کرد منم نگفتم به کسی که فحش بده فحش نمیدم تازه بدترشم دادم بی سرو پا که چیزی نیست اما وقتی منم مثل تو اومدمصرفا نظر دادم و تو که الان احساس خطر کردی داری فحش میدی تو تاپیک برنامه ریزیم پشیمون نشدی از اینکه جوابم و دادی اتفاقا از همون موقع یعنی فقط از اینکه یه انتقاد از برنامت کردم گیر دادی به من و زیر تمام پستام پست مخالف گذاشتی تو هر تاپیکی  که رفتم اومدی اگه به من مربوط نبود تو تاپیکی نظر بذارم پس به توام مربوط نبود بیای زیرش نظر بدی بعد رفقاتم بیان تاییدت کنن و فحش بدن در رابطه با مفت خوری هم از نظر روانشناسی خواستی با احساسات اعضا بازی کنی و بکشیشون طرف خودت  اما از اونجای که روانشناسی نخوندی پس به همین علتم اصلا تخصص و علم مشاوره رو نداری نتونستی خوب با احساساتشون بازی کنی چون من این حرف و به اون بچه های کنکوری نزدم به اونایی زدم که شغلشون کنکور دادن و دارن از کنکوریا استفاده میکنن وگرنه کنکوری الان داره زحمت میکشه و درس میخونه نونش حلال تر از من و تو و خوابیدنشم مثل عبادت میمونه  منم اگر به کسی فحش داده بودم و مقصر بودم تا الان اخراج شده بودم الانم دارم میرم تا با خیال راحت تمریناتت رو رو چند سری کنکوری انجام بدی تا یکی دو سال دیگه به درآمد بیوفتی برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم  ایشالله کاربر برترم میشی خیلی حرص نخور چون قبل ازتو خیلی بی سوادترم بودن که نه تنها پزشکی قبول نشده بودن بلکه  رشتشم نجربی نبود اونم با قصد و نیت کاملا خیر و رایگان صرفا به عشق فروم اومد شروع کرد به مشاوره دادن الان هم سایت داره هم تلگرام هم تو پاسداران دفترداره کلیم در آمد داره اصولا کنکوری جماعت تو سال کنکور به هر ریسمان پوسیده ای  برای نجات چنگ میندازه چه برسه اسم رایگانم روش باشه  پس خیالت راحت برو کارتو بکن منم دیگه کاری با فروم ندارم موفق باشی


من اگه این چند سال اینجا چیزی نوشتم دلیلش این بود که دوست داشتم بنویسم نه این که دوست داشته باشم خونده بشم. هر جا نظری دادم چون دلم میخواست نظر بدم و واسم مهم نیست آدمی مثل تو در مورد پستی که نوشتم چه نظری داشته باشه. من دلم میخواد هر جا که دوست داشتم نظر بدم به تو هیچ ربطی نداره.تو رو نقل نکردم . تو برس به دعواهات! از کلاس حنیف استفاده کن بعد بیا بگو مافیاست چون بی احترامی کرده بکوبش زمین بقول یکی میگفت جدیدا مد شده آدمای معتبر و کاربلدو میکوبن تا خودشون یکم بیان بالا. ولی فقط خدا میدونه خودت چقدر دوست داشتی جای همون حنیف باشی ولی نیستی! اینجایی تا ذهنیت یکی که داره رایگان حنیف میبینه رو بخاطر بد دهنیش منفی کنی هر چند کسی اینجا با تو موافق نیست چون همه میدونن چه آدم معلوم الحالی تشریف داری!
عقل که کامل رشد نکنه تبدیل میشه به قاضی یه ملاک و معیار به اسم مدرک میبافید و با اون شروع میکنید همه رو از دم تیغ قضاوت گذروندن.
من اگه به یه چیز تو زندگیم افتخار کنم اون اینه که جواب آدمایی مثل تو رو همیشه دادم که نتونن ذهنیت مریضشونو غالب کنن تو جامعه . همون افشاری که الان ازش میخوری چندین سال رایگان کار کرد همین الانم یه بخشی از کاراش رایگانه کلی سختی کشید بیخوابی کشید و میکشه تا به اینجا رسید پولی که میگیره اگه کارش خوب مونده باشه حلال حلالش. هر چند کلا مخالف مشاورم ولی همیشه یه بخشی از جامعه 1 میلیون نفری کنکور نیاز به مشاور پیدا میکنن. من تو رو قضاوت نمیکنم ولی تو دائم در حال قضاوت من و بقیه ای پس مشکل از من نیست که کوتاه بیام. 
در مورد کابر برترم چون میدونم علاقه شدید به خوردن از بقیه رو داری میگم ، چند روز پیش به آراز پیام دادم تو هیچ کدوم از این بچه بازیا نباشم و نیستم. چون دقیقا سال پیش همین موقع تو یکی از رای گیریا در مورد زندگی و کارای یه نفر دیگه گو.ه خوری کردم(همین کاری که تو الان داری با زمین و زمان و هر کی به تورت خورد میکنی) کارم باعث دعوا شد. از اون موقع دیگه تصمیم گرفتم آدم باشم. تا وقتی کسی چرت نبافه منم کاری به کارش ندارم! آدم بودن سخت نیست توعم امتحان کن مطمئن باش آدمی که سرش بکار خودش باشه و دائم دعوا راه نندازه نمیمیره.(البته اینم صرفا یه پیشنهاد بود میتونی ردش کنی و دعوا رو ادامه بدی)*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

هر چیزیو به موقش میاوردم تو زندگیم که زیاد پتانسیلشو داشته باشم. و کلا تو مسیر درس خوندن نمیومدم.

----------


## Rozalin79

*به عقب که نمیتونم برگردم...
ولی اگه میشد به حرف هیچکس گوش نمی کردم هر کاری که میخواستم بکنم هر تصمیمی که میخواستم بگیرم 
«فقط و فقط بخاطر خودم» انجام میدادم نه بخاطر خانوادم و بستن دهن دوست و دشمن!*

----------


## Fatemehiyy

به عقب که نمیشه برگشت...ولی میشه بقیه رو آگاه کرد :Yahoo (1): 
‏اگه برگردم به گذشته
عاقلانه‌تر تصمیم میگیرم،
سعی میکنم احساسمو نادیده بگیرم،
رو حرف کسی حساب نکنم،
از وقتم استفاده درست بکنم،
به خودم بیشتر اهمیت بدم،
انقدر فداکاری نکنم برای خانواده یا هرکسی...

انقدر هم اشک نمی ریختم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Dr.gh

خیلی عالیه این تاپیک، گرچه انسانها کلا به تجربه های دیگران اهمیتی نمیدن تا خودشون تجربه کنن...نمونه ش خودم!...خب کارای اشتباهم:
گزارش ثابت قدمان خوب بود باعث جهش من شد اما بقیه تاپیکا سم بودن نباید واردشون بشید
گزارش کار بعضی وقتا فقط جنبه رقابتی پیدا میکرد دیگه کیفیت رو فراموش میکردم فقط میچسبیدم ب کمیت
حتما باید به برنامه م عمل میکردم و پشت گوش نمینداختم
دوران جمعبندیم دوهفته آخر کنکور بود و هفته آخر کلا درس نخوندم و عملا بدترین جمعبندیو داشتم
آزمون ثبت نام نکردم و اصلا با مدیریت زمان آشنایی نداشتم
یه سری تیپ تستا رو بی خیال میشدم موقع حل تستا، همونا حالمو گرفتن امروز
زماندار تست نمیزدم تو‌خونه کاش میزدم...
دیر درسا رو تموم کردم
بعضی دروس رو یه بارم نخوندم
تو‌گروه چت همکلاسیام عضو بودم
 چت میکردم با دوستام گاهی...همون گاهی هم سمه
سریال میدیدم و خیلی آهنگ گوش میکردم
گاهی سرگرم مسائل اطرافیانم میشدم
بعدا یادم اومد باز میگم
احساس میکنم قبلنم اینجا پست گذاشتم...اگ گذاشتم دیگ ببخشید خلاصه.،. :Yahoo (4): ولی تحربه زیادشم خوبه...درس عبرت بگیرید!

----------


## _Joseph_

*چیپس رو به جای ماست با سس فرانسوی میخورم* :Yahoo (10):

----------


## nikman

*اگه فرمون رو برمیگردونم به عقب
،سعی میکردم به اطرافیان حالی کنم،کنکور و دانشگاه رفتن*،آینده رو 100درصد تضمین نمیکنه! :Yahoo (9):

----------


## dr.eliot

اگه برگردم عقب یعنی قبل آزمون امروز اینقدر نمونه سوال میزدم که وقت کم نیارم وسرعتم بالا باشه توصیه ای که به کنکوریای سال بعد دارم اینه که درسارو تو یه بازه زمانی مشخص تموم کنید وبعدش فقط آزمون بزنید وسرعت تست زنیتونو بالا ببرین حتی آزمون رو کمتر از وقت کنکور برای هر درس درنظر بگیرین

----------


## sea

من یه مشکل خیییییلی اساسی دارم متاسفانه حرف دیگران خیلی زووود دلسردم میکنه :Yahoo (19): 
نمیدونم چجوری تاثیرپذیریم رو به محیط کم کنم !ارتباطم محدوده ولی همین کمشم اذیتم می‌کنه!
حتی خودم و هدفم و ...همه رو گم میکنم
حرفهایی ازاین قبیل:ته دانشگاه بیکاریه،کنکور مزخرف ترین چیزه،مسیر های غیر درس و دانشگاه بهترین!!!!درس خواندن فایده ندارن و.....
نمیدونم چجوری محکم باشم

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> من یه مشکل خیییییلی اساسی دارم متاسفانه حرف دیگران خیلی زووود دلسردم میکنه
> نمیدونم چجوری تاثیرپذیریم رو به محیط کم کنم !ارتباطم محدوده ولی همین کمشم اذیتم می‌کنه!
> حتی خودم و هدفم و ...همه رو گم میکنم
> حرفهایی ازاین قبیل:ته دانشگاه بیکاریه،کنکور مزخرف ترین چیزه،مسیر های غیر درس و دانشگاه بهترین!!!!درس خواندن فایده ندارن و.....
> نمیدونم چجوری محکم باشم


در کل ما دخترا خیلی دل نازکیم،بخصوص تو سال کنکور :Yahoo (117): 
ولی باید اونقدری خودت رو بلد باشی که این حرفارو به انرژی تبدیل کنی برای حرکت در مسیرت :Yahoo (99): 

متاسفانه خودمم هنوز راهشو یاد نگرفتم :Yahoo (31):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahrou


به عقب که نمیشه برگشت...ولی میشه بقیه رو آگاه کرد
‏اگه برگردم به گذشته
عاقلانه‌تر تصمیم میگیرم،
سعی میکنم احساسمو نادیده بگیرم،
رو حرف کسی حساب نکنم،
از وقتم استفاده درست بکنم،
به خودم بیشتر اهمیت بدم،
انقدر فداکاری نکنم برای خانواده یا هرکسی...

انقدر هم اشک نمی ریختم



واي  تو هم عين من همش اشکي؟ من يني با کوووچکترين چيزي گريم ميگيره_

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> _
> 
> 
> واي  تو هم عين من همش اشکي؟ من يني با کوووچکترين چيزي گريم ميگيره_


به شدت اشکی ام :Yahoo (21): مخصوصا اگه طرف مقابل بابام یا داداشم باشه :Yahoo (19): 
خواهرم میگه خاک تو سرت انقدر ضعیفی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahrou


به شدت اشکی اممخصوصا اگه طرف مقابل بابام یا داداشم باشه
خواهرم میگه خاک تو سرت انقدر ضعیفی


عين من
پاي فيلمام همش اشکي؟_

----------


## Manchester

مامانمو می کشتم

----------


## ژوپیتر

> مامانمو می کشتم


من اگه می تونستم همه خانواده + فامیل + همسایه رو می کشتم

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> _
> 
> عين من
> پاي فيلمام همش اشکي؟_


آرههه...با رمانها زار میزنم :Yahoo (20):

----------

